# Rare Stiktos spawn



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

Wow, I was talking to Setsuna on the phone, and I mentioned a lot of my wilds had nests but stopped chasing the females, so he said wreck it and make them strat a new one while I was wrecking the Stiktos nest I strated seeing fry falling out!! WOOOPPPSS!!
All is well he rebuilt it, funny thing I never saw before the male and female both had their stress stripe pattern she didn't seem to be trying to eat anything, the stiktos by far are the humblest ones I have bred...in other news....I had a hard biting Mahachai male bite the gill plate off of his female...she was real bad so I had to euthanize her...This really hurts because I liked her a lot and this fish is endangered.
This is one of the bad things about breeding, there is always a danger of losing one or both fish due to injury or secondary infection, I always put them in salt after a spawn and I always keep my Mahachai in salted water because their natural habitat is brackish.


----------



## Wildbetta (Mar 26, 2013)

Congrats on your stiktos spawn! I bet it was funny but not at the same time when you discovered the fry.

So sorry about your mach female. It is a shame that your male was so aggressive. 


The species I work with are nowhere near as aggressive to their mates. They nip and pick but I hardly ever see bad damage to either individual of the pair.

Hope you have or get another female Mach to work with soon.


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

This is the first time I have seen this sort of aggression from a wild betta..well..thye are Bettas, and not far from being Plakat fighters.
Thanks wild, I have a replacement I also have a silver mahachai coming and I have a nice pair of blue mahachai also.
I really want some betta Persephone..and those little red ones I think they are coccina, not splendens complex, bit I like the way they look.


----------



## Wildbetta (Mar 26, 2013)

My Simplex are the most aggressive of my wild bettas. They will nip and chase and flare up their fins at each other for almost a week before spawning. Some of the bigger mouthbrooders like the Pugnax that I had for a short while, were more nippy. I believe that Littlebigfish has the complex that you are liking, coccina. I know of several people who have fish in that complex. Very small often red colored bubblenesters. Very cute little guys. 

Glad to hear that you have a replacement female (although that doesn't make losing the other female any better) and that you have the other colors of the Mach. Very nice!


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

Thank you Wild kind words DO help...and everyone thinks I am such a bad guy.
I am a betta breeder sure I cull but I try to give them to folks who want to make them pets first.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Your not a bad guy Darth  I just love stitkos and nearly ordered a pair from pikb. Can I pre order a few from you when the fry are ready? We lost a beauty Giant female after a spawn attempt 2 weeks ago due to a secondary infection so going to pay much more attention in the future the stress seems to leave them vulnerable.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I don't know why people would think you're a bad guy... 


Glad to hear about the spawn. Did you end up getting a spawn from the Mahachai?


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I am always tipping this one male's nest and fry out of where he builds it because he tends to wander far from the nest and I think there is nothing in it. Never fails to make me feel bad watching him have to go pick everything back up. 

Sucks about the mahachai female. Aggression is such a varied thing among the wilds. I have pairs that will routinely rip each other to shreds and other pairs that are gentle as can be, and these are the same species. I don't think it's something you can ever predict.


----------



## wish4coner (Mar 22, 2013)

I've been helped a lot by your posts. I am thankful you are here. Sorry for the loss. I know it's hard--and with rare breeds, it makes it even harder. 

Am keeping an eye on your spawn. TY for all your info.


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

Yes I will be selling a lot of these fish and being born in American water will help with a lot of issues...some may not know it but our water is very different here, and I used to lose a lot of my imports quickly before I got my RO unit, worth every penny and installs in under an hour.
I haven't lost am import for a while now, just a reminder for thos of you who may be getting or already have them the Mahchainesis is a bracjish water fish and you must add salt to their water not a lot but they will do a lot better for you if you do, also remember the IAL, for all imports because that's what they put in their tanks and jars so the fish gets to require it and when they come here and it isn't in there problems happen.


----------



## wish4coner (Mar 22, 2013)

Thank you for telling me about the brackish water. I didn't know. I can use aquarium salt or do I need another salt? I have had brackish fish before and used small amounts of sea salt back home but, here I use cichlid salt for the cichlids, and aquarium salt for other fish I had. Suggestion?


----------



## GhostFeather (Jun 23, 2011)

Well Darth,if telling people the way it is,is being a bad guy-then I guess you are a bad guy!
Personally,I would rather have someone pick out my faults(in breeding),it is the only way I am going to learn and fix my mistakes.
So,continue being the boards "bad guy",I appreciate your knowledge and experience!!
Bill


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks Bill, the harsh reality of breeding bettas is that it isn't easy to get good fish, it is extremely easy to breed mediocre and "Pet" fish.
If any think its easy to spawn and breed great bettas and wow! I can make money!! Think again, Betta housing is expensive, it costs a lot to heat fishrooms buy good food or even cultures I can tell you I have about 5000 dollars into it and am just now getting my base stock.
Beanies to house the very best ones, Mason jars for the girls, I used to use a sorority but my fish are far to valuable to get one sick that can wipe out the rest.
There is a lot more involved then sticking 2 fish together and getting them to spawn, that's the easy part.
I have been trying to get the very best so that even if I give culls away they will be superior fish.
You must also build a reputation and I can tell you that is fragile and once you have a sterling rep, you must do everything in your power to pump out only the very best at all times, because you will not be remembered for all the beauties, its the Bad ONE you may sell to someone!!!


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

Wish, you can use sea salt and the same as for your brackish types around 7 I wouldn't go over that though.


----------



## wish4coner (Mar 22, 2013)

Darth said:


> Thanks Bill, the harsh reality of breeding bettas is that it isn't easy to get good fish, it is extremely easy to breed mediocre and "Pet" fish.
> If any think its easy to spawn and breed great bettas and wow! I can make money!! Think again, Betta housing is expensive, it costs a lot to heat fishrooms buy good food or even cultures I can tell you I have about 5000 dollars into it and am just now getting my base stock.
> Beanies to house the very best ones, Mason jars for the girls, I used to use a sorority but my fish are far to valuable to get one sick that can wipe out the rest.
> There is a lot more involved then sticking 2 fish together and getting them to spawn, that's the easy part.
> ...


This is why I went to wilds. Not because it is easier but, because of the possibilities. But, I knew the expense before I got into this as, I researched a lot, both here and places with good rep. I even joined the groups, thanks to Setsuna, that I know will give me good info..not just what I want to here. I even just culled, even though I thought I couldnt do it. I do want the best of the best and, I don't want to be a private "petco", if you know what I mean.

You have helped me immensely, as well as Setsuna and a few others and I can't thank you enough for that. 

Next up..Stiktos!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Darth said:


> Thank you Wild kind words DO help...and everyone thinks I am such a bad guy.
> I am a betta breeder sure I cull but I try to give them to folks who want to make them pets first.


I don't think you're a bad guy for telling people exactly how it is breeding bettas. I've never done it but admire those you who do. It's a lot of work and good breeders put their heart and soul into it.


----------

